# Lake Michigan Beaches Question



## Amy (Jan 6, 2007)

DS (almost 3) LOVED our two beach visits during our recent winter trip to Florida and the Caribbean (cruise). In fact when I asked him which he liked best -- the WDW portion, going to the beach, or going on a ship -- he said the beach was best because he liked seeing the waves come up and flood the fort he and daddy built.  #2 is due in June and I'm not sure I feel up to planning a summer trip flying to a coastal beach destination with a toddler and a newborn and all that gear. DH suddenly asked what about the beaches along Lake Michigan? We can reach those areas via drive within a day or two, depending on the state. But neither of us have ever visited a beach by a lake. Do those beaches have soft sand and waves that come ashore of sufficient strength to satisfy a toddler who wants to see his sand forts get flooded periodically? (I feel kind of dumb asking this question. I feel like I should have learned this in high school geography and perhaps I did but just forgot.)  If yes, which beaches along Lake Michigan are good vacation destinations?


----------



## JudyS (Jan 7, 2007)

Despite having lived in Michigan for many years, I have only gone to the beaches on the Lower Peninsula a few times.  The nicest Lower Peninsula beaches are on the western side, on the Lake Michigan shore.  They do have nice sand.  Wave size varies depending on wind strength; there are sometimes decent waves, although it's not as reliable as with an ocean.  There are also some nice beaches on eastern part of the lower peninsula, on the Lake Huron, although I'm not sure as many of them have sand.  

I've been swimming a number of times on beaches on the Upper Peninsula, but that would be a much longer drive. 

When we stayed at Boyne Mountain last July, we were an easy drive from Lake Charlevoix, whose waves were somewhat small, but which would otherwise fit your requirements.  Boyne Mountain was very nice.  It is almost impossible to trade into a Michigan timeshare in summer, so your best bet for Boyne Mountain might be to rent from a Bluegreen owner.  (Maybe Boca Bum does rentals?  Not sure.) 

Hopefully others will weigh in with more information!


----------



## Gracey (Jan 7, 2007)

The beaches around the Traverse City area of Michigan  do have beautiful sand like that of Florida.  As far as waves go, you would be along the shore that gets the majority of the breeze so it would depend on weather conditions that day.  If your looking for timeshare destinations, Pinestead Reef sits right on the most beautiful beach!  I have never stayed there though.  If your staying at a hotel.  I would look around that general area.


----------



## SherryS (Jan 7, 2007)

I would recommend the Pinestead Reef in Traverse City.  Beach is right next to state park, has nice sand and is relatively calm (nice for swimming, but gentle waves).  We have stayed at Pinestead several times in June and Sept.  They also have rentals if no trade is available.

That is the only timeshare in Michigan that I know of that is on a nice beach.  All others I am familiar with are a few miles from beach, and more difficult access for young children.

Rentals would be available in Holland, Michigan, along Lake Michigan.  The beach around Holland is awesome!  State parks for camping are in Holland, Grand Haven, and Hoffmaster near Muskegon.  All those west Michigan beaches are very nice!


----------



## Amy (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks!  I'm going to go do some serious research and hopefully find a rental for this July.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jan 7, 2007)

One of things that surprised me about Florida, the Caribbean and Hawaii is the sandy beaches were not as nice as Lake Michigan's. I live near the Dunes state park, the beaches are soft and ideal for sand castles and the like. There are plenty of waves for a child. There is dangers of undertows though so don't be lulled into a false sense of security because it's a lake not an ocean. It's a lake 118 miles wide and over 300 miles long. The water is pretty cold even when the tempertures are high unlike in tropical areas. We used to go to Lake Michigan almost every weekend in the summer.


----------



## got4boys (Jan 8, 2007)

*The Beach House, Holland State Park*

The Beach House at Lake Street in Holland is a RCI points resort, a fractional points ownership that is suppose to be close to Holland State Park that has a nice beach. 

I saw on RCI points availability in late September of 2007, not summer.

Take a look at their web site. The place looks really nice.

http://www.lakemichiganbeachhouse.com/index.php


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 10, 2007)

*Lake Michigan - Wisconsin*

The "beaches" of Lake Michigan around Milwaukee are scuzzy!  They were often closed due to debries (needles, other junk) or high levels of bacteria.  The fact that the MWSD dumped waste into the lake didn't help much either.

Hopefully the beaches over on the Michigan side are nicer and cleaner.

Milwaukee is a great city . . . and Wisconsin has a lot to do and see.  Just don't do the "beaches."

Yvonne


----------



## Gracey (Jan 10, 2007)

I call the Northwest beaches of michigan our "gold coast"  the sand is sugar sand and the water is clean and crystal clear with many shades of blue to aqua can look very much like the carribean.  The water is cold though so you need to vacation that far north in July or august.  We always save our big two week "upnorth" vacation for the first two weeks of August.

Good Luck planning, Laurie


----------



## Amy (Jan 10, 2007)

It seems like the consensus is that northwest MI beache areas are the best?  Since timeshare exchange at this point is out and we're looking at rentals, I'm targetting St. Joseph (and Silver Beach) in the southwest right now as that seems to be the *closest* nice-sounding vacation area for us.  Silver Beach looks like a fun and wide family beach and the town sounds/looks lovely; the best part is it is around a 4 1/2 hour drive (we live roughly 3+ hours southwest of Chicago).  Distance plays a role in our decision as with frequent breaks for our babies (particularly the active toddler), that 4 1/2 hours would likely end up being closer to 6 hours of travel time.  I've made a bunch of calls and sent many emails in the last couple of days --  man it is tough getting a week in late July in private vacation homes/condos within walking distance of the beach!  So far every one of my top choices are booked for dates that would work for us, so I've got to go a bit farther out.If we need to move onto the next nice area up the coast, is South Haven comparable or do we need to move further north?


----------



## Amy (Jan 10, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> The "beaches" of Lake Michigan around Milwaukee are scuzzy! They were often closed due to debries (needles, other junk) or high levels of bacteria. The fact that the MWSD dumped waste into the lake didn't help much either.
> 
> Hopefully the beaches over on the Michigan side are nicer and cleaner.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the warning!  I wondered if I ought to look at Wisconsin area beaches within driving distance as well if my top choice Michigan area beach area lodges are all full.


----------



## Amy (Jan 10, 2007)

got4boys said:


> The Beach House at Lake Street in Holland is a RCI points resort, a fractional points ownership that is suppose to be close to Holland State Park that has a nice beach.
> 
> I saw on RCI points availability in late September of 2007, not summer.
> 
> ...



This place does look nice!  If we start looking in the Holland area I'll definitely check for owner rentals.


----------



## SherryS (Jan 10, 2007)

Also check the Saugatuck area, to the south of Holland, MI.  We have often enjoyed the "dunes"  there.


----------



## Gracey (Jan 10, 2007)

Amy, even though I live in Southeastern michigan.  The only southwestern beach area that I've been to is the Saugatuck area.  You would be happy there with the beaches, very nice.  Sorry not to be much help.  We always head north when we head out of town for our michigan vacations


----------



## kcgriffin (Jan 31, 2007)

Try Door county in Wisconsin, the beaches there are truly beautiful, and there is a LOT more to do.  Live theater, tons of shopping, artists, museums, wineries, concerts, lighthouses and wonderful restaurants.

http://www.thelandmarkresort.com/ -my home resort

http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/land/parks/specific/whitefish/ -the best beach in wisconsin!


----------

